# Why can't we all get along?



## Outlaw (Feb 5, 2017)

This sub-forum for Taurus is appreciated by Taurus fans. But why is it you Taurus bashers find the need to jump into almost every thread and bash Taurus? Why if "you would never own a Taurus" do you even browse the Taurus forum? Why is it us that like Taurus can't use this without you 4 or 5 haters pissing on our conversations. I have an opinion on Hi Points but that's my business and I keep it to myself. I hope I get a little support here from you other Taurus guys, seems like I'm always the one that climbs out on a limb and get no support.

I strongly urge the mods to understand that this forum is for everyone and everyone has the right to their opinion and discussions without it turning into an argument. And to please put some effort into letting us Taurus fans enjoy this site without fear of the bullies, PLEASE.


----------



## jtguns (Sep 25, 2011)

Well my friend not everybody, bashes Taurus firearms. But I do own one and its fine, .44spl 3 inch SS revolver. But what you may not know is Taurus for a long time had a very bad reputation, fit and finish, all around just bad manufacturing. That is why you get the flack about Taurus. What you also may not notice, is that this thread is in the general forums, so everybody see's them and may contribute their thoughts and opinions. Please don't take them personally, some folks are very loyal to their brand, as you are to Taurus, and think that every thing else is junk.
Just my thoughts, take it for what its worth.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Outlaw said:


> This sub-forum for Taurus is appreciated by Taurus fans. But why is it you Taurus bashers find the need to jump into almost every thread and bash Taurus? Why if "you would never own a Taurus" do you even browse the Taurus forum? Why is it us that like Taurus can't use this without you 4 or 5 haters pissing on our conversations. I have an opinion on Hi Points but that's my business and I keep it to myself. I hope I get a little support here from you other Taurus guys, seems like I'm always the one that climbs out on a limb and get no support.
> 
> I strongly urge the mods to understand that this forum is for everyone and everyone has the right to their opinion and discussions without it turning into an argument. And to please put some effort into letting us Taurus fans enjoy this site without fear of the bullies, PLEASE.


When you start your post with this statement: "GW, it seems that you have some anger issues. This thread has gone nuts." Calling anyone who disagrees with you a "bully"or a "hater that's pissing on your conversation". How do you expect others to respond or even respect your opinions, if you don't want to listen to and respect ours? You then go on to say: "that this forum is for everyone and everyone has the right to their opinion and discussions without it turning into an argument". Then you contradict yourself by stating that: "I have an opinion on Hi Points but that's my business and I keep it to myself". Implying that if anyone has anything negative to say about Taurus products they should keep it to themselves. Either we have the right to our opinions or we should keep it to ourselves? It's got to be one or the other? If everyone has the right to their opinions then you have to expect both the good and the bad. It seems that you're about the only one who wants to turn this into an argument even to the point of wanting to censor and silence the opinions of others. You'll never get any respect that way.

You just don't seem to understand that there are many people who look to these forums for information about all different makes of firearms. People who have never laid their hands on a gun before. They have every right in the world to hear as many opinions as possible on any particular make or model, before spending their hard earned cash on one. They also have every right to know why many of us would never own one. If there are only 2 favorable opinions out of maybe 10, I think I would follow the advise of the other 8, but that's just me. The whole reason why many of us browse the Taurus forum is to warn others of the problems they may encounter with both Taurus products and their lousy customer service. Just because you have not had any issues there's no way you can sugar coat that.

My God! You're taking this way too seriously over of all things a cheap $200 handgun. If you only want to hear good things about Taurus products or only want to have conversations with anyone who agrees with all of your opinions then maybe this is not the place for you? I just hope to Christ that your attitude doesn't apply to everything as we do have a 1st Amendment right too.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

Double post


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

Your notion of "getting along" is agreeing with you. It's YOU who's not getting along.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

*All I have to say is..................  :mrgreen:*


----------



## Outlaw (Feb 5, 2017)

I'm not saying the haters are right or wrong, not saying they don't have a right to an opinion. But why, when there is a Taurus thread do you guys have to piss on it when no asked for an opinion in the first place?


----------



## blackshirt (Jan 12, 2018)

Hope my posts on Taurus guns isn't takin the wrong way...I have had many and have been fair on my opinion.
I have cut mine down to 2 guns...

A model 85 which i love.

And a G2 i only keep because my wife gifted me it, and i never looked at or handled one, 
I based my want for one by hearing how great it is...(My Mistake)

Taurus revolvers Yes
Taurus auto's No 

No bashing intended....Just a guys opinion.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

As a Taurus basher from way back, just let me say that I didn't even know there was a Taurus forum. I begin browsing this forum by looking at recent posts, and never pay any attention to which forum it is in. Anyway, I don't know what you are griping about - it gives you a chance to post on a subject that you are obviously passionate about.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

That's why I like glocks everyone loves em.


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

I don't own a Taurus, so I have no skin in this game.
I listen to experts on forums that use their firearms and take their opinions.
That is why I have S&W revolvers and Springfield autos.
Never have an issue with either, thanks to all the forum testers that did all of the testing so I didn't have to.


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

Why can't we all get along?


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

TheReaper said:


> Why can't we all get along?
> View attachment 15458


I like the Rodney King reference.

GW


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

goldwing said:


> I like the Rodney King reference.
> 
> GW


A 6-D-cell Mini Mag will match the performance of most Taurus pistols. Rodney would have fared better against a Taurus.


----------



## Pistol Pete (Jan 8, 2010)

Friends don't let friends drive drunk or buy Tauri.............................................. 
I have owned a Taurus, not very satisfying. I sold them for a sporting goods store, so many were returned on warranty that I prolly won't ever buy another one altho, if you get a good one you are good to go. I would take a chance on a PT92 or one of the little 9 MM snub nose revolver if the right deal came along. I figure that if I bought both there is a good chance that one of them would work, maybe.
This, based on what I've actually experienced, not a hater. Best bet would be a used gun and get to run 100 thru it before you pay your money.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm not a big fan of Taurus. Although, I have owned some in the past. I still have a .38 cal. SS Taurus revolver with a 3" heavy barrel, NIB, as part of my collection. Hmm........come to think of it, I own two Taurus revolvers. The other one is a SS .22LR with a 6" barrel. It too, is NIB. 

I wouldn't carry a Taurus for protection. Too many inconsistent quality-control issues. But, for range use or for small game hunting, I'd be okay with that. 

Price will always be and is a major concern for many. Some just cannot justify spending the better part of $1000.00 for a handgun. I completely understand that. They want a handgun for protection, but don't have the funds necessary for a better quality firearm. 

For me, I think it's important for a person to know the reputation that is involved with a product before they buy it. Seems like more than not, they only find that out after the fact. Very few actually research any given product before they commit to it's purchase.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> I'm not a big fan of Taurus. Although, I have owned some in the past. I still have a .38 cal. SS Taurus revolver with a 3" heavy barrel, NIB, as part of my collection. Hmm........come to think of it, I own two Taurus revolvers. The other one is a SS .22LR with a 6" barrel. It too, is NIB.
> 
> I wouldn't carry a Taurus for protection. Too many inconsistent quality-control issues. But, for range use or for small game hunting, I'd be okay with that.
> 
> ...


You said it there brother! :smt023 :smt023 :smt023


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I own a 1911 llama 9 mm. Nib , it's very old. 97$ brand new,lol.
im afraid to shoot it


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

pic said:


> I own a 1911 llama 9 mm. Nib , it's very old. 97$ brand new,lol.
> im afraid to shoot it


I wouldn't if I were you. I think they're outta' business, if anything were to break you may be shit outta' luck? Like Taurus they haven't had a very good reputation.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

desertman said:


> I wouldn't if I were you. I think they're outta' business, if anything were to break you may be shit outta' luck? Like Taurus they haven't had a very good reputation.


Probably trade it in, I did notice the metal is very soft, easy to scratch .


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

rustygun said:


> That's why I like glocks everyone loves em.


When they first came out you couldn't pay me enough money to own one. They were about the ugliest darn guns on the planet. I kinda' like the looks of them now. They look like they mean business. Now it's hard to pry me away from one. I'm a real big fan of the G30, nice compact .45 that hold's 9+1 or 13+1. They go "bang" every time you squeeze the trigger, they're easy as all hell to take apart and customize if so desired. There are God only knows how many goodies that are available for them.

Of the polymer pistols they're not as nice as an HK though. I just wish that HK would come out with a VP45SK. (The "SK" designates Sub Kompact) Just as they make a VP9SK, they still don't make a VP40SK as of yet. I bought my VP's before they came out with the VP9SK. I'm tempted to buy one of those but I rarely carry a "nine". I gotta' hand it to Glock though they offer a wide variety of pistols. I do find it difficult sometimes even with an uplula to squeeze 9, 10 or 13 rounds into those Glock magazines. I can get 13 in the mag but its real tight. I can get 10 in the 10 round mags but those are tight too. The 9 round mags no way. That's about my only complaint and I was never a fan of their plastic triggers either. I changed them out for aluminum ones. HK's have got plastic trigger shoes bonded to steel, those don't bother me as much.

I've also got a MAC 10. I don't know why I bought the darn thing? It's about the most impractical gun you'd ever want to own, not only is it ugly but it's heavy as all hell and can only for all practical purposes be fired from the hip. I've never even fired it yet. I'm not really into wasting ammo. It is however one sinister looking SOB. The FNX 45 alongside the MAC 10 is nice but a little too big for concealed carry especially during those summers in Arizona. It's also one of the most complicated guns to work on. There's a lot of little parts to contend with. I'm guessing that a Glock has at least 2/3rds less parts than one of those. But I like that it holds 15+1 of 45 ACP. That was an impulse buy. But I rarely carry it especially when I can carry 12+1 in the G30.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Why can't we all get along?

I'm not sure that I have the answer to that question, but I can give my point of view.

Over the years I have bought and sold more guns than I care to count. The handguns have been S&W, Ruger, H&K. Berretta, Springfield Armory and of course Glock. 

The only disappointment was with an LC9S that had an internal problem which caused a failure to fire condition after way too few rounds through a new gun. I took it back to Scheels where I bought it and they gave me full credit toward a G43 which cost me an extra $150.

If a gun does not work, or has a reputation for failing I do not waste any time on them. They are gone.

For those who want to give a cheap gun a second chance and let the factory throw in new parts and shoot a few rounds with it good for you.

I hope that those who choose that route never have to hear a click instead of a bang when they are protecting those who count on them for protection.

GW


----------



## insman1132 (May 13, 2016)

Actually, guys, I don't have any problem with negative posts on a weapon, provided the negative commentator has personal experience with the weapon they are dissing. I think it has a lot more value for the readers when that is the case!! 

Personally among the guns I own is a Taurus Mil Pro 145 and my personal experience over the past 5 years with it is that every time I have pulled the trigger the gun has faithfully gone "bang"! I really can't expect much more than that! No FTE's or other problems. Always ready for the next trigger pull. Not sure what else I can say, but at least it is my own experience with Taurus.

And yes, I know, it is one of the recalled models, but I have no intention sending it back for cash or a repair. I have enough confidence in it to carry it regularly.


Just some comments from an Experienced Taurus owner.


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

Damn you guys are talking guns, I thought this thread was dems vs reps.

Youse pays your money and youse take your chance. If you like Taurus be like the song. "Don't worry be happy". 
If you don't like Taurus go pound sand.

Taurus has some good ones (1911) and bad ones. The bad ones are mostly the plastic ones. I'm thankful if any plastic gun works and doesn't stink like a melting model airplane.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

insman1132 said:


> *Actually, guys, I don't have any problem with negative posts on a weapon, provided the negative commentator has personal experience with the weapon they are dissing.* I think it has a lot more value for the readers when that is the case!!
> 
> Personally among the guns I own is a Taurus Mil Pro 145 and my personal experience over the past 5 years with it is that every time I have pulled the trigger the gun has faithfully gone "bang"! I really can't expect much more than that! No FTE's or other problems. Always ready for the next trigger pull. Not sure what else I can say, but at least it is my own experience with Taurus.
> 
> ...


Well using that logic: I never ran out into oncoming traffic before or tried to drive through a railroad crossing while the gates were coming down. But I know enough not to do it. I've never been to a meeting of the DNC but know enough about Democrats to not ever vote for them or recommend that others vote for them. I've only spent about 45 minutes in California on the way back from the Hoover Dam on HWY 95 and 40. But I know enough about California to never want to live or set foot in that state ever again. I've also been around guns long enough to know enough about Taurus products to not ever buy one or recommend them to others. You'll find plenty of comments on this forum and others from people who have owned Taurus products and have had nothing but trouble with both their products and customer service.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

AZdave said:


> Damn you guys are talking guns, I thought this thread was dems vs reps.
> 
> Youse pays your money and youse take your chance. If you like Taurus be like the song. "Don't worry be happy".
> If you don't like Taurus go pound sand.
> ...


Well I've got all types of guns of all different materials and combinations of materials. At one time I was repulsed at the idea of plastic guns aka "Tupperware guns". I once swore that I'd never own a Glock. But then I got to thinking that if the majority of the nations law enforcement agencies are choosing and depending on them there must be a reason why? They more than anyone will more than likely have to use a firearm to save themselves or the lives of other innocent people. They're certainly not going to carry an inferior brand of firearm that's prone to failure. So I bought my first Glock a G30 .45ACP. Out of all the firearms that I own that's the one that I find myself carrying thee most. Out of all the "Tupperware guns" that I own in my opinion HK's are the best, if they made a .45 striker the size of the G30, say a VP45SK, that would be my weapon of choice. A big advantage of a "Tupperware gun" is that they are lightweight for there size and there are no screw on grip panels which allows for a more compact double stack pistol or even a single stack pistol. Generally speaking you can cram more rounds into them yet still maintain a reasonably sized grip frame. "Tupperware guns" are indeed the weapons of the future. More and more manufacturers are switching their lines of products over to them.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

My polymer guns run just as good as my all metal ones.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

berettatoter said:


> My polymer guns run just as good as my all metal ones.







GW


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

desertman said:


> ...plastic guns aka "Tupperware guns"...


The proper term is "combat Tupperware." :anim_lol:


----------



## blackshirt (Jan 12, 2018)

I prefer the non Harley term better myself.......Rice burner!:smt082


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

blackshirt said:


> I prefer the non Harley term better myself.......Rice burner!:smt082


...But that would imply that the gun was from Japan or China, which almost none of the plastic fantastics are.

Maybe, instead, the Austrian Glock could be called a "sauerbraten cooker."


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> The proper term is "combat Tupperware." :anim_lol:


And I thought it was "assault tupperware".
But never "tactical tupperware".


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

AZdave said:


> And I thought it was "assault tupperware".
> But never "tactical tupperware".


I like "tactical tupperware" its got a certain ring to it.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Outlaw said:


> This sub-forum for Taurus is appreciated by Taurus fans. But why is it you Taurus bashers find the need to jump into almost every thread and bash Taurus? *Why if "you would never own a Taurus" do you even browse the Taurus forum?*


Outlaw, as you've already read, people are not particularly browsing the Taurus sub-Forum. I have little interest in Taurus, so wouldn't. The fact is I don't browse any handgun forum ever and I'll bet most here do not either. Most here probably do as I do and click on Active Topics or What's New from the top menu. It shows current posts to all the other forums. I pay no attention to where the post originated. If it was posted to the Taurus Forum. I'd not know. All I know is that it's active and people are adding to it.

So, my friend, your entire premise is incorrect. People are not browsing the Taurus forum. If a Taurus post failed to show in Active Topics or What's New, I'll bet there would be almost zero responses to those Taurus threads. The few Taurus fans would have it all to themselves. So maybe the thing to ask the administrator is if the Taurus Forum could be kept from also appearing in the Active Topics and What's New forums. Another solution might be not to post controversial threads in the Taurus Forum. Save those for that Taurus Website. I think people like me avoid that place because of zero interest in Taurus.

That said, I'm personally not a Taurus hater, but I do have a certain dislike for Fanboism over any make or model of any product including guns. It's part of the reason I'm not a Glock fan. I don't think you're a Taurus fanboy, but there is one here as you know. I admit, I do sometimes bash fanboism but will try not to. For example, I've picked on my friend Blackhawk for his Glock 19 fanboism, but that doesn't mean I don't like him. I do. I also like Cannon, but not the fanboy part. In fact, I can't think of anyone here at this site I don't like. We're all brothers in arms, so to speak.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Another possible solution. I do not know much about this Forum software, but had been the administrator and programmer for other forums in the past. Maybe there is something which could be enabled in the software where when you posted a new thread, you could have the option to not have that thread be replicated in Active Topics or What's New. It would not be a good idea most of the time, because your new thread wouldn't get many views, but if you wanted just the fans of whatever you're talking about to see it and not the general forum viewers, it might be of interest. I'd ask the administrator if this was a viable option. 

Even if this is possible, the admin may not wish to enable something like this because many may use it not understanding how many would never see the thread. The problem is that this site has so many various sub-forums and so few regulars, the site might die if you had to go to each sub forum each time you visited just to see what was happening.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Craigh said:


> Another possible solution. I do not know much about this Forum software, but had been the administrator and programmer for other forums in the past. Maybe there is something which could be enabled in the software where when you posted a new thread, you could have the option to not have that thread be replicated in Active Topics or What's New. It would not be a good idea most of the time, because your new thread wouldn't get many views, but if you wanted just the fans of whatever you're talking about to see it and not the general forum viewers, it might be of interest. I'd ask the administrator if this was a viable option.
> 
> Even if this is possible, the admin may not wish to enable something like this because many may use it not understanding how many would never see the thread. The problem is that this site has so many various sub-forums and so few regulars, the site might die if you had to go to each sub forum each time you visited just to see what was happening.


Craigh, I think you are being too kind. A person should either make a post and deal with the replies or not post and read what others think. Just because many of us will not own a Taurus shouldn't cause the ADMINS a load of grief to save the feelings of those who will own a Taurus.

JMHO YMMV

GW


----------



## blackshirt (Jan 12, 2018)

Lets see...I have only 2 Taurus guns left...I wish i had only 1 left, but that's for another day.
I have Ruger's,Kahrs,STI, etc etc.....
I really want a PPS M2 and posted about that..Some love it..Some don't.
I will still get one and not give a second thought about who doesn't.

There is a big difference between bashing and stating your real world experience
with a gun or company.

Plenty on here don't like my brand of choice ... But until i have a reason to not love it
i will keep buying it.

No matter what the brand,If you post about it and ask for opinions,Some will like it,Some will hate it.
Even on dedicated brand forums.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> The proper term is "combat Tupperware." :anim_lol:


Aww man, now that's just hitting below the belt baby.....:mrgreen:


----------

